# Questions and more questions



## carbon4me (Feb 6, 2013)

When your in walk assist do the pedals turn? I think they do, this could be a problem sometimes. On a percentage basis, how bad are pedal strikes compared to regular bike, 10,20% worse? Why are pedal strikes worse on an ebike? The 2019 Levos had the Brose motor? The 2020 models have the Mahle motor? Heard of any problems with the Mahle motor.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have never heard of pedals turning in walk mode on any e bike. That would be news to me. As far as pedal strikes. That entirely depends on bottom bracket height, choice of pedals and your riding style.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a shimano motor and in walk mode the cranks turn while using walk mode, but will freewheel when it hits something. 

I believe ebikes hit the pedals more often, because you are more inclined to pedal everywhere to keep the assist going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

carbon4me said:


> When your in walk assist do the pedals turn? I think they do, this could be a problem sometimes. On a percentage basis, how bad are pedal strikes compared to regular bike, 10,20% worse? Why are pedal strikes worse on an ebike? The 2019 Levos had the Brose motor? The 2020 models have the Mahle motor? Heard of any problems with the Mahle motor.


I've only been riding my Ebike for two months but a lot of trail miles so far. As far as walk assist it is something you need to practice with, I have a Bosch motor and the pedals do turn when in assist, very slowly and may stop if you hit the pedals. For me I have trouble holding the button down when walking as if I shift my finger a little or lessen the pressure a little it stops and you need to start the whole procedure over again. However, bottom line, the bike is not that hard to push even uphill and that's what I do without complaint. Pedal strikes my Ebike 160 F&R and my pedal bike 150/140 F&R. I get strikes on both but maybe more on my Ebike. However it is getting better as my tech is getting better. Usually a strike happens going uphill on rocky terrain and a strike. So first, I have worked on my rear shock and a stiffened up the rear travel second attacking uphill rocks with speed and a higher gear so not as many RPM's. Side strikes is a technique issue and down strikes is tech and too soft shock setup. My Ebike has 165 crank arms and I run thin platform pedals. I run Crank Bro large platforms and IMO a problem as the pedals are large and sometimes stick out and contact side strikes. Anyway, I haven't had a real bad strike yet, the ones that cause a wreck. I have had those on my pedal bike and ER visits to get sewed up.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

If the pedals turn, it must be from heavy grease friction or something as they are freewheeling. Mine do not turn in walk mode but I have a very light freehub grease in my motor components for better winter operation. 

The idea of more pedal strikes from being more inclined to pedal for assist is probably true. I tend to hesitate long enough to get past the potential pedal strike so I had not thought of this angle.


----------



## carbon4me (Feb 6, 2013)

I may need to carry a large rubber band to put on the pedals if they turn. I get in situations that there is know way I could be on a ebike. I guess I need to actually ride an ebike, LOL, it may answer a lot of my questions. Thanks.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

The pedals do not turn while in walk assist on my Levo. Pedal strikes no different from my Ibis Ripmo. My 2020 Levo Comp has the Brose motor.


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

quadzilla411 said:


> I've only been riding my Ebike for two months but a lot of trail miles so far. As far as walk assist it is something you need to practice with, I have a Bosch motor and the pedals do turn when in assist, very slowly and may stop if you hit the pedals. For me I have trouble holding the button down when walking as if I shift my finger a little or lessen the pressure a little it stops and you need to start the whole procedure over again. However, bottom line, the bike is not that hard to push even uphill and that's what I do without complaint. Pedal strikes my Ebike 160 F&R and my pedal bike 150/140 F&R. I get strikes on both but maybe more on my Ebike. However it is getting better as my tech is getting better. Usually a strike happens going uphill on rocky terrain and a strike. So first, I have worked on my rear shock and a stiffened up the rear travel second attacking uphill rocks with speed and a higher gear so not as many RPM's. Side strikes is a technique issue and down strikes is tech and too soft shock setup. My Ebike has 165 crank arms and I run thin platform pedals. I run Crank Bro large platforms and IMO a problem as the pedals are large and sometimes stick out and contact side strikes. Anyway, I haven't had a real bad strike yet, the ones that cause a wreck. I have had those on my pedal bike and ER visits to get sewed up.


I would like to update my post re "walk assist" on my 2020 Bosch CX drive. Yesterday I practiced my "walk assist", in the field. My wife has the same bike as me so she practiced too. First, the assist only works in Eco and not in the higher power settings and the pedals do turn when the assist is activated. I did not try the assist when the power setting is turned to "off". For me, and probably my wife and ride partner not going to use it as if you shift your finger even slightly it turns off so if you are pushing bike uphill it is hard to keep the button depressed exactly. It would be more effective if it had a toggle. Anyway, we have close to 400 miles on our bikes, all trail riding and have pushed the bikes a little on occasion and not a big deal. So, if it is a big deal to you and you need it you may not be strong enough to ride the bike safely. IMO


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Many switch to shorter arms. They probably build them lower to help us control these heavy bikes.


----------

